# Little Haul :) And a promise ring



## Kayteuk (Dec 28, 2008)

Spring Bean lipgloss
and Soft Ochre paint pot (I love this! Its solved my "I hate paint pot" problems!)
Penultimate eye liner
Winter sky!

....And a.... Promise ring from my new guy I am seeing, bless him, 2ct and he designed it himself!

Some Bath and Body works hand sanitisers, I got some oils too and body wash but couldent be bothered to photo them


----------



## nunu (Dec 28, 2008)

Enjoy your stuff! How sweet of your BF! The ring is so cute.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 28, 2008)

How sweet of your Boyfriend. I guess this means that the relationship front is on the up with you? That's great. Love Spring Bean too.


----------



## QueenEmB (Dec 28, 2008)

what's a promise ring?


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 28, 2008)

Hehe thanks girls! I have been seeing him for 2 months and he wanted to make it official we are going out since the last few months have been bad with my ex 

A promise ring is...


" A *promise ring* is a ring that is indicative of a serious promise made to oneself or another. In most cases, it's given to a romantic partner to signify a commitment to a monogamous relationship, sometimes as a precursor to an engagement ring. "

Love wikipedia!


----------



## QueenEmB (Dec 28, 2008)

wow!!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Dec 29, 2008)

great Haul! that's some rockin bling you got there! your guy must be a real sweetie Enjoy your new goodies =)


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 1, 2009)

Great Haul...ring in 2 months ..wow !


----------

